# Best substrate for Marsilea minuta?



## FuzzyMuffin (Apr 28, 2014)

Right now I'm using Fluorite as my substrate in my 5gal Betta tank, but I feel like it's too coarse, big and sharp for my MM to carpet very well.

Do you think I should cap my Fluorite with something more fine? What do you think would be best?
I was thinking a small, 3L bag of Aquasoil, but I don't want to deal with the initial Ammonia spike. 

Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Best substrate for Marsilea Minuta?*

Hi FuzzyMuffin,

Welcome to APC! I like any of the Montmorillonite clay clay substrates. Fluorite should work fine as well. There is no need to 'cap' it. Along with doing the water column hiding a fertilzer tab (I like Seachem Flourish Tabs) in the substrate seems to help get it established.

My water is extremely soft so I have to add a little carbonate (baking soda), calcium, and magnesium to my water.

Marsilea minuta in 30 gallon


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Best substrate for Marsilea Minuta?*

Flourite black sand. Looks good enough until things grow in, helps the plants a bit nutrient-wise and has more heaviness than soilmaster or anything like that.


----------

